# A 'reindeer' Christmas stocking-crocheted



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Years ago (probably 20 at least), I found a pattern in Good housekeeping (I think) for a Christmas stocking that looked like a reindeer. I made a bunch of them but lost the pattern - years ago! Now that I have a little granddaughter, I'd love to make her one. I tried to duplicate the pattern by looking at one that I'd done, but...it's not that great. 
If, by chance, anyone has this pattern I'd love to have it.

I'll try to dig through my Christmas box so I can post a picture but that may take a bit....renovations taking place in the basement!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

what was it made of? is it knit or like a paper craft project?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Have you tried going to the Goodhousekeeping website and doing a search? Perhaps you could contact them and ask if they have the pattern.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

The stocking was crocheted - the pattern was quite challenging  I did do a search on Goodhousekeeping but didn't have any luck. I'll try to get a picture - even just to show it off


----------

